# Bulk chorizo



## Half Baked (Mar 15, 2007)

I had always bought links but one day at the International Mkt, I found chorizo in bulk packaging, like sausage.

I thought it would be great to fry up and sprinkle on different foods from omlettes ---> salads.

When I squeezed it out of the container, it had the consistency of refried beans and was very unappetizing.  I just tossed it.  Have any of you tried this?


----------



## Snoop Puss (Mar 15, 2007)

That's probably sobrasada - chorizo mashed up with extra fat, as if the chorizo wasn't fat enough already! It's not my cup of tea either but it's very popular here, especially in the Balearics I understand. José (mateix) will probaby be able to tell us more.


----------



## ncage1974 (Mar 15, 2007)

Half Baked said:
			
		

> I had always bought links but one day at the International Mkt, I found chorizo in bulk packaging, like sausage.
> 
> I thought it would be great to fry up and sprinkle on different foods from omlettes ---> salads.
> 
> When I squeezed it out of the container, it had the consistency of refried beans and was very unappetizing.  I just tossed it.  Have any of you tried this?



Maybe im wrong here but i think your talking about the difference between spanish(dried cured) Chorizo and mexican(Fresh) chorizo. I think maybe the stuff you were talking about was mexican chorizo. If it is yes i have tried it and yes i like it. I also like spanish chorizo too but i can't find it in my area.

Ncage


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 15, 2007)

...and don't forget chourico, a Portuguese version.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Mar 15, 2007)

Miss Jan...

Unappetizing in looks or taste or both?


----------



## Half Baked (Mar 15, 2007)

I didn't enjoy the taste but that may have been to the consistency.

I think Snoop Puss hit the nail on the head with





> That's probably sobrasada - chorizo mashed up with extra fat


  Oh, it was just soooo greasy.

With all this talk about chorizo recipes I'm craving it again but I'll buy the links.  

Thanks for all the info.


----------



## Robo410 (Mar 15, 2007)

bulk chorizo is one of the easier sausages to make at home from ground pork and spices.  shape as you like it and freeze.  It will keep safely that way for a couple months.  Dry curing at home is quite another matter and takes many special ingredients and the right equipment.


----------



## Lugaru (Mar 15, 2007)

Hmmm... mexican chorizo would of looked like sausage casings (regular or plastic) filled with bright red (from Guajillo peppers and Annato) raw meat that smells strongly of garlic and vinegar. 

Which btw if you ever need to fake Mexican Chorizo just do what you read above: ground pork, guajillo and annato paste (just a tiny bit), white vinegar, salt and finely minced garlic. Fry that up in a pan and use it with quesadillas, beans or any other great stuff.


----------



## AllenOK (Mar 16, 2007)

I have tried a couple large chain store's version of Mexican Chorizo, and I wasn't impressed.  Before I left Michigan, my Sous Chef and another cook made a batch of Mexican Chorizo using the recipe out of Chef Micheal Polcyn's _Charcuterie_ cookbook.  It's great.  The store-bought stuff is to heavy on the white vinegar, while the recipe out of the cookbook uses just a little red wine vinegar.

Unfortunately, I lost the recipe when my laptop's HDD crashed.  I've got that book listed on my profile at abebooks, so hopefully here soon, I'll buy a copy.


----------

